

Show HN: Goliath.cc Launch a clothing brand for $50. - coltr
http://www.goliath.cc
I started my own clothing brand 9 years ago when I was 17. I wasted a ton of money ($18,000) trying to get things right. Luckily all of the money wasn&#x27;t wasted because I did purchase some physical capital enabling me to pivot into brand management, production, &amp; order fulfillment. I already run this business but am launching a consumer facing version soon to mainstream it.
Goliath.cc
Thoughts? Questions? Critiques?
Thanks for your time
======
coltr
I started a brand 9 years ago when I was 17. I wasted a ton of money ($18,000)
trying to get things right. Luckily all of it wasn't wasted, I did purchase
some physical capital that enabled me to pivot into brand management,
production, & order fulfillment. I already run this business but am launching
a consumer facing version soon to mainstream it. Goliath.cc Thanks for your
time

~~~
nickfrost
I'd love to build my brand with your help and infrastructure.

How can I be a beta user? Nick @ StartupLi.st

~~~
coltr
Hey Nick, I'll email you, thanks!

